# Florida GTG/Meets/ Competitions



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of any GTGs, Meets or SQ Competitions that are going on in Florida during the month of July 2016?

I see many Comps taking place in Cali and in the northern states but it that the southern states are conducting any, especially in Florida.


----------



## theothermike5544 (Jun 23, 2016)

id be down! this is my new account because my other is locked out and waiting on admin to help


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been looking and following many of the Comps and GTGs on here, but it seems that they are scares when it comes to Florida. I know there are quite a few competitors in Central and South Florida. The only 2 Comps/GTG is, Spring Break Nationals in Daytona Beach and Octave Audio GTG in Orlando.

I was hoping to find others GTGs/Comp within Florida, maybe I had just missed them in the postings?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I am wondering if any one knows of any SQ Comps and GTG within Florida?

I know that there are quite a few well known shops that do some get work but they are not hosting any Comps. But also, I am not seeing where any of our Florida SQ guys are getting together to enhance this business or hobby (which ever you fall under).


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Subbed, I am interested.


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

Bringing this back from the dead. I'm interested in some Florida GTGs too.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I would HIGHLY recommend trying to make Jasons NCSQ meet in April! Folks come from Oklahoma and Massachusets, which are 12+ hour drives... make a long weekend out of it.


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







mumbles said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend trying to make Jasons NCSQ meet in April! Folks come from Oklahoma and Massachusets, which are 12+ hour drives... make a long weekend out of it.


That's a bit more than I can fit in my schedule these days.

But, I'm definitely getting to SBN next month. That's just up the road from me.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Linkage please.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

fcarpio said:


> Linkage please.


Here ya go...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...q-meet-6-8-april-2018-near-greensboro-nc.html


----------

